# All neccessary Windows install disks for a repair business?



## Razare (Jan 15, 2011)

I run a start-up computer repair business. I have quite a few legal copies of windows disks by virtue of owning several computers. They're mainly XP and Vista disks. I can use these to legally reinstall windows on client's computers, if their version happens to match one of the versions of my disks. Yet having some is not enough, I need them ALL.

I saw that one microsoft website that seemingly offered all types of windows for download, but I was not sure if those were special versions that require their own set of unique keys, or if those were essentially the retail ones you would buy directly from Microsoft.

Even if I went that route, it would still leave me with a huge problem of getting the OEM install disks. These are more important than the Microsoft ones because nearly every computer I work on is a Dell or an HP. The customer can request a disk, but that's not very professional if I make them wait 2 to 3 days for Dell to send them one. Even that is only likely to work if they were the original purchaser.

Even something like downloading them all from questionable sites, even if solely for legal installations will not work because I've checked. There are some on those sites, but not all, and the information on each one is sketchy.

I really don't know what to do at this point. I really wonder how these other outfits get all the disks they need.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually think there is nothing wrong with making the customer wait if they are going to get legal disks of their own. At least give the customer a choice. The problem is, if you just use a disk that only matches the oem on the system, you will not get all the proper drivers - especially if a laptop. You will then have to spend time finding the proper drivers for the customers unless you want to be unprofessional and give a computer back to a customer that only has generic drivers that could cause issues down the road.


----------



## btrobinson (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been wondering about this myself you say microsoft has a website you can downlad the lates OS. That would be helpful then all I would have to do is use the customers key. Do u mind sharing that site.


----------



## tcsllc (Jan 16, 2011)

I've run into the same problem at my shop. I've been doing this over 10 years and still don't have everything. I have my main OS's like XP, Dell's XP, etc.

I have recently renewed my Microsoft Partner subscription (under $400) and found that you get access to the TechNet downloads which is basically everything Microsoft has ever distributed even Windows 3.1 (Who will ever need that). 

Anyways I just started downloading them to try them out. They do have several different versions of CDs and I haven't had time to really read all the info. I tried a Vista 32 bit cd which seemed to work on a HP desktop but when I tried a XP Home SP2 disk from the site on a eMachine it wouldn't take the key. Not sure if it's because I used the SP2 CD or what. I have found in the past that some keys work with different SP cds.

I've been keeping a set of Dell provided CDs as those are the most common ones, Dell Vista, XP, etc.

Really you only need to order the CDs once and then make a backup copy for the next one. I usually create an ISO so if my cd gets damaged I just burn a new one. I'm sure there is a better way but it has worked for me. 

Drivers are easy to find. I recently found a awesome site that finds the drivers based on hardware ID. [url]www.devid.info[/URL] has worked for me. Good luck and I'll try to update you once I look into the TechNet cds a little more.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as I know the TechNet versions are not the OEM versions so the keys from most pre-built systems would not work with them.


----------



## tcsllc (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I know it worked on 1 of them. There is got to be an easier way for techs to acquire media that will work with machines they repair. I'll send an e-mail to my MS rep and see what he says.


----------



## btrobinson (Jan 12, 2011)

yea you would think, I boubt they want us downloading them from bittorrents


----------



## MARGR4V3Z (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats funny because I was wondering the same thing myself because I fix computers and only have very few CDs right now. Thats why I joined this to figure out if other people had this problem and to ask myself but I just found this. So if anyone has a good solution to this it would be great to hear or if any people that repair computers that have advice on what they do that would be awesome! Thanks, Zach.


----------



## 4NeR (Jan 25, 2011)

I have discovered that Dell disks are mainly your standard OEM disks with additional Dell information. I only need one "Dell Vista Home Pre disk" to install on any Dell Home Pre computer. 

Better yet, Dell disks will work on other computers. For instance I used a Dell Vista Home Basic disk to Install Windows on a Toshiba laptop. I did need to go to "My Computer" to change the product key after the installation because it does not ask durring the installation. Of coarse you are left with a Dell logo in the "My Computer" Properties, but the computer is working and happy. I have not tried, but it may even work with XP Media Center.

I always try to have the customers bring in the disks they have for their computer. If they have something I might need, I make an ISO for future use. I do not do anything illegal, but as you know many customers have lost their disks and it is nice to have them on hand.


----------

